# bullying



## rivkaopreis

Bom dia todos,

Existe uma expressão em Português para o fenómeno do "bullying"? Estou-me a referir ao contexto escolar onde um alumo ou um pequeno grupo de alumos terrorizam ao alunos menos populares, com abusos verbais e até físicos? Em espanhol encontrei "acoso escolar".....

Muito obrigada!
Rivka


----------



## Joca

Penso que não. Usa-se mesmo a expressão inglesa: bullying.


----------



## Benvindo

Certos termos, alguns de significado aproximado, podem ser usados, como _acosso _ou _acossamento_, _assédio moral_ e _tiranização_; ou então usa-se a palavra em inglês mesmo, em geral com uma pequena nota de esclarecimento quanto ao significado.


----------



## Outsider

Não há ainda nenhuma expressão consagrada. Muitas vezes usa-se mesmo a palavra inglesa. Se quiser evitar o inglês, os sinónimos sugeridos pelo Benvindo são bons. 
Mais uns: agressão, violência ou (este acabado de inventar por mim ) rufianismo.


----------



## Denis555

Veja que existe até esse site no Brasil:
http://www.bullying.com.br/

Para fugir do inglês, mais uma alternativa:
Intimidação escolar


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, e quando eu era adolescente, chamávamos simplesmente de valentão. O que foi feito dos valentões?


----------



## Outsider

Mas aqui precisamos de um substantivo abstracto. Valentonismo? Valentonice?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Tenho certeza que não tem um sinônimo, pois fiz um trabalho sobre isso a alguns anos, e orgãos oficiais usavam bullying também.


----------



## Vanda

Valentia.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Pois é, e quando eu era adolescente, chamávamos simplesmente de valentão. O que foi feito dos valentões?


 
Às vezes, também os chamavam de "implicantes".


----------



## Denis555

A título de curiosidade, em *italiano* eles resolveram o problema inventando: 
Bullismo = Bullying
Bullo = Bully


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, onde a questão começa a ter alguma visibilidade, quase sempre se usa a palavra inglesa, sem tradução, mesmo nos meios jurídicos . E quando aparece traduzida, fala-se de acosso ou assédio (tal como em Espanha, como verifico nos jornais  e rivkaopreis confirma). Constata-se, contudo, alguma hesitação, dada a possível ambiguidade, em virtude de qualquer destes dois termos pressupor (subentender) cada vez mais o qualificativo 'sexual'


----------



## andre luis

Em alguns sites aparece a palavra bulismo,não sei se já está registrado em algum dicionário.


----------



## heldersamps

No Brasil adoramos usar as expressões em inglês sem nem mesmo parar um pouco para pensar em uma tradução.
Isso gera a situação que estamos agora, todos se esforçando para achar um termo que não existe "oficialmente".
Hoje em dia no Brasil é muito comum ver as pessoas usando o termo "bullying" mesmo.


----------



## Alandria

Denis!! O verbo "bulir" usado no nordeste não poderia servir em alguma situação?? Já pensou nessa associação? O que acha?


----------



## Denis555

Alandria said:


> Denis!! O verbo "bulir" usado no nordeste não poderia servir em alguma situação?? Já pensou nessa associação? O que acha?


 
Bem notado. Não tinha nem pensado. Mas não parece ter uma origem comum, já que a palavra inglesa provavelmente vem do holandês arcaico e a nossa vem do latim. No entanto, é realmente uma grande coincidência!

Vejam no *Dicionário Michaelis*:
Bulir


> _vti_ *4*Aborrecer, incomodar: _Se alguém bulir com você, venha_ _contar-me._


----------



## Carfer

A minha objecção no que toca a Portugal é que aqui '_bulir_' tem um significado demasiado fraco para traduzir '_bully_'. Bulir entre nós ou é usado no sentido de '_mexer-se'_ (o 'nem _uma agulha bulia na quieta melancolia dos pinheiros do caminho_' do poema do Augusto Gil) ou então, no sentido de incomodar, inquietar, que é o paralelo que se pretende, em que tem mais o sentido de inquietação interior ('_o que aconteceu buliu/mexeu comigo_) não o do acosso. Prefiro esta última, que tem implicita a perseguição com um fim cruel (historicamente, 'acosso' ou 'cosso' é a perseguição que o caçador faz á caça).


----------



## Outsider

Como tradução de _bully_, a minha preferência vai para rufião, palavra já consagrada pelo uso (ao menos em Portugal...). Daí eu ter sugerido, um pouco em tom de brincadeira, rufianismo para _bullying_.

Mas isto é uma opinião muito pessoal. Até ver, _bullying_ continua a ser a palavra mais usada.


----------



## coolbrowne

Alandria said:


> Denis!! O verbo "bulir" usado no nordeste não poderia servir em alguma situação?? Já pensou nessa associação? O que acha?


_Sei não,_ *Alandria*. 

Acho que poderia não ser reconhecido nessa acepção, porque este verbo é _muito_ usado (usado _direto_, em _nordestinês_) com o sentido geral de *mexer*, *agitar*.
Ô menino (_mininu_)! Pare de _bulir_ com isso!

Já está Antônio _bulindo_ (_bulino_) com a sanfona outra vez!​Até mais ver...
------------------
Muito mais tarde, se me permitem 
Lendo a explicação da *Vanda*, notei que fui omisso ou, pelo menos, pouco claro 


Vanda said:


> Menino, para de bulir com a sua irmã. (aqui bulir no sentido de mexer, caçoar)


O mesmo vale no Nordeste. Deixei de observar que _bulir_ é usado em lugar de _mexer_, não só no sentido básico de interagir com um objeto físico, como também no de _caçoar_, e também *apoquentar*; este último é geralmente substituído por _perturbar_, lá naquelas plagas.
Ô menino! Pare de [_perturbar|bulir com_] sua irmã!​Saudações nordestinas


----------



## Vanda

É porque em Minas também se usava (?), no interior, o termo bulir, mas, como já disseram, também o acho fraco para designar os valentões. 
Lembro-me nitidamente da minha vizinha dizer ao filho de 8 anos: Menino, para de bulir com a sua irmã. (aqui bulir no sentido de mexer, caçoar)
Bulir também é (era) usado para se referir a deflorar. (Bem, agora já ficou mais forte, mas o termo vem do latim, conforme já disseram: _bullire_).


----------



## rivkaopreis

Acho que a minha pergunta não tem resposta fácil mas é interessante ver a discussão! Perguntei vários colegas aquí (Moçambique) mas eles, a pesar de admitir que existe o problema, também não conhecem nenhum término específico para o "bullying". E parece que em Moçambique, ao contrário do que no Brasil, também não se usa o término em inglês... será que a única solução é descrever o problema... em todo caso, muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## glaubis

eu desde criança escuto o termo bulir, mas acho que é mais regional e não foi consagrado como equivalente da palavra bullying. Mas se os orgãos oficiais usam a palavra em ingles, acho q não tem problema mante-la e colocar uma nota explicativa (ou não).


----------



## rivkaopreis

Tenho certeza que em Moçambique nem orgãos oficiais têm costume de usar términos em inglês, e estou a procura da tradução para um texto para ser usado a nivel das escolas e comunidades locais.... acho que o mais fácil vai ser ir falar com algumas crianças, seguramente que elas vão poder dar-me a palavra mais comum para este fenómeno. Obrigada a todos!


----------



## glaubis

eu me referi aos orgaos do Brasil (como ja haviam afirmado acima), e acho que realmente voce vai ter exito perguntando as criancas.


----------



## rivkaopreis

só para as pessoas ainda interessadas na discussão, encontrei o termo "violência de pares" ou até "violência de pares na escola" em vários documentos e gostei do termo porque pelo menos não existe confusão com a violência de professores contra alunos e violência pode ser tanto física como verbal/psicológica. Por agora, até o momento de poder discuti-lo com um grupo de crianças, acho que vou ficar com esta tradução!


----------



## Vanda

Fantástica! Eu já tinha visto nas revistas sobre educação que recebo, mas havia me esquecido.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Minha tradução para o verbo *bully* seria *molestar*. Mas não traduziria *bullying* como *moléstia* (palavra que tem um sentido mais próximo ao de doença).


----------



## prankstare

Eu chamaria de "assédio moral" (tradução para o substantivo "bullying").


----------



## Carfer

Mas o assédio destes meninos pode ser muito violento, ir bem além do assédio moral.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não tem nada de assédio moral neste caso.


----------



## uchi.m

Poderia ser _coerção entre alunos_?


----------



## Martius Vernichten

Conclusão: não há termo consagrado; nem todos lêem revistas especializadas; todos entendem, qualquer que sejam os termos em português. Coerção física parece bom.


----------

